# scratch on nose - lead to scarring?



## docyoung (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, my little 9-week old black lab was trying to play with my sister's adult lab yesterday and got his nose nipped. There was no overt bleeding (nothing would show up on tissue paper), but the scratch was a little red afterwards. Now (1 day later) the scratch is completely clear, showing only his white skin underneath. I am HOPING that these are all good signs that the hair will grow back. That is, there wasn't any breaking of the skin that I could see that would lead to a scar. I hope that the visible scratch is just due to having his fur ripped out of that area and that it will grow back and fill in.

Has anyone else had experience with this? Even if there is some permanent scarring, his block head definitely has some growing to do which should help diminish it.

And, for those that want to ask, yes I still love him just as much as ever.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It might scar. . .is that really a problem? IDK, my dogs have several small scars on their muzzles from either playing/fighting with the cats or playing/fighting with each other. I doubt it'll always look like that, though. Most of the for should grow back and the noticible scarring should be minimal.


----------



## shmell7784 (Sep 24, 2011)

Did the hair end up growing back? The same thing happened to mine and I'm just wondering if it grows back.
Thanks


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

My girl had a giant scab when I got her and when it healed it was just a white bald patch for the longest time. It's starting to grow in but it's really slow.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our girl got a similar wound on her muzzle. Hair did grow back in. Because she's slowly turning more white, it grew back in as white hair -- see pic below.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I forgot to add, I put shea butter onto healing cuts and cracked noses/paws and it really helps. Gweeb came to me with a nose so bad it was cracked in half and the shea has helped it smooth out in a year.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Willow messed with a groundhog once (and only once, she stayed clear pf them ever after), and she got a scar on her nose that lasted for a couple of years. Can't see it at all now. She was about 4 yrs old at the time of the incident. Perhaps your dog being so young, healing will be quicker? It happens with humans that way anyways.


----------



## Shaye26 (Jan 8, 2021)

docyoung said:


> Well, my little 9-week old black lab was trying to play with my sister's adult lab yesterday and got his nose nipped. There was no overt bleeding (nothing would show up on tissue paper), but the scratch was a little red afterwards. Now (1 day later) the scratch is completely clear, showing only his white skin underneath. I am HOPING that these are all good signs that the hair will grow back. That is, there wasn't any breaking of the skin that I could see that would lead to a scar. I hope that the visible scratch is just due to having his fur ripped out of that area and that it will grow back and fill in.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this? Even if there is some permanent scarring, his block head definitely has some growing to do which should help diminish it.
> 
> ...





docyoung said:


> Well, my little 9-week old black lab was trying to play with my sister's adult lab yesterday and got his nose nipped. There was no overt bleeding (nothing would show up on tissue paper), but the scratch was a little red afterwards. Now (1 day later) the scratch is completely clear, showing only his white skin underneath. I am HOPING that these are all good signs that the hair will grow back. That is, there wasn't any breaking of the skin that I could see that would lead to a scar. I hope that the visible scratch is just due to having his fur ripped out of that area and that it will grow back and fill in.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this? Even if there is some permanent scarring, his block head definitely has some growing to do which should help diminish it.
> 
> ...





docyoung said:


> Well, my little 9-week old black lab was trying to play with my sister's adult lab yesterday and got his nose nipped. There was no overt bleeding (nothing would show up on tissue paper), but the scratch was a little red afterwards. Now (1 day later) the scratch is completely clear, showing only his white skin underneath. I am HOPING that these are all good signs that the hair will grow back. That is, there wasn't any breaking of the skin that I could see that would lead to a scar. I hope that the visible scratch is just due to having his fur ripped out of that area and that it will grow back and fill in.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this? Even if there is some permanent scarring, his block head definitely has some growing to do which should help diminish it.
> 
> ...



Hi there,
I was wondering how the healing process worked? Is there a remaining scar? My 20 weeks old golden boy got nipped by another dog today at the beach😞😞 The vet told us he probably ending with a scar although it’s a superficial scratch.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

9 year old thread and the participants haven't been here for years. 

Please start a new thread with any questions or concerns.


----------

